

Coolors – color scheme generator for designers - epaga
http://coolors.co

======
greaterweb
I can't view your legal terms without agreeing to your legal terms.

~~~
Zikes
If you click outside the modal it'll dismiss it. Since that's not clicking OK
to agree to the legal terms, it's not accepting them.

~~~
spdustin
I am assuming you're a friendly HN reader offering a workaround, and not the
site's dev. Is that correct?

~~~
Zikes
Yep!

------
teddyh
Alternatives:

[http://www.colorschemer.com/online.html](http://www.colorschemer.com/online.html)

[http://paletton.com/](http://paletton.com/)

And a desktop application:

[http://home.gna.org/colorscheme/](http://home.gna.org/colorscheme/)

------
macho_developer
This was always a personal favorite of mine.
[http://paletton.com/](http://paletton.com/)

------
paublyrne
I'm not sure about a ten step tutorial before you even get to click on
anything, but the app is great fun.

~~~
Retra
Unless you want to use the back button...

------
pdevr
Awesome. I liked the quick tutorial, which highlights relevant parts of the
site while showing tips.

------
jfe
nice try, but adobe got in the game long ago :)

[https://color.adobe.com/explore/newest/?time=all](https://color.adobe.com/explore/newest/?time=all)

~~~
toni
> adobe got in the game long ago

Adobe completely ripped off the idea[1] from COLOURlovers[2]

[1] [http://www.colourlovers.com/web/blog/2007/07/06/for-the-
reco...](http://www.colourlovers.com/web/blog/2007/07/06/for-the-record-adobe-
kuler-vs-colourlovers)

[2] [http://www.colourlovers.com/browse](http://www.colourlovers.com/browse)

~~~
tptacek
Doesn't Kuler predate Colourlovers?

~~~
toni
I believe it doesn't. COLOURlovers was created in 2004 and Kuler in 2006.

~~~
rexf
Yep, I distinctly remember Kuler launching after CL. And that CL blog post[0]
agrees

[0] [http://www.colourlovers.com/web/blog/2007/07/06/for-the-
reco...](http://www.colourlovers.com/web/blog/2007/07/06/for-the-record-adobe-
kuler-vs-colourlovers)

------
josephmx
It would be nice if we could start with a "seed" colour

~~~
michaelmior
You can just enter in a colour in one of the boxes and then lock it in.

